# Interessanter IBM Artikel zu μJavaActors - Actor Pattern auf der Java Plattform



## Thomas Darimont (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/j-javaactors/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------

